# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Another (review)

## TheDanishGuy

Hello, my children! Welcome to the final, DEADLY part of the trilogy of HORROR anime reviews!

Time to watch another anime! Which anime? Another, of course!

With a hauntingly eerie score, Another tells the tale of Mei Misaki and her new friend, as they are persona non gratas in their class.
This is thanks to a curse that says whenever a new person enters the class, one of them will be a dead person.
Unless that dead person is removed, people will die. 
They get around it by ignoring the new person, but naturally, that doesn't last ....

*Final score*: 3/10



*Final thoughts*: This is a run-of-the-mill, town-with-a-dark-secret plot, which takes a turn for the worse when it all unravels in episode 11. It's also annoying how they take a break in episode 8 to have a BEACH episode. It furthers the plot, yes, but it is very jarring with the rest of the episodes. Overall, it's nothing new or very good, and why it's on every list of horror anime, I'll never know, since it was more unresolved creepy than anything else.

----------

